# a



## Scully (Dec 3, 2011)

a


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have seen probably most all animals that live in the US, but that one is a puzzle


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Marmot?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> Marmot?


I think you're right.......

http://www.britannica.com/animal/marmot


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Not sure that marmots are in Wisconsin. Woodchuck?? (Can't see the color on my phone). Ron


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

Cute. I'd say a young groundhog/woodchuck. 

You might want to walk around the perimeter of your foundation and see if there is a burrow near it. They'll dig in under concrete slabs and can potentially undermine them.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Really, what animal is it?
It's a squirrel.
No Mensa for you.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Really, what animal is it?
> It's a squirrel.
> No Mensa for you.


What were you saying about Mensa?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Ron6519 said:


> Really, what animal is it?
> It's a squirrel.:laughing::laughing::no:
> No Mensa for you.


no way


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

chrisn said:


> no way


Technically correct - woodchucks are a type of ground squirrel grouped under marmots.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog

But it's like identfying an animal as an ape - technically true, but doesn't tell you if it is an orangutan, chimpanzee, gorilla, human, etc.. Details!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Thunder Chicken said:


> Technically correct - woodchucks are a type of ground squirrel grouped under marmots.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Groundhog
> 
> But it's like identfying an animal as an ape - technically true, but doesn't tell you if it is an orangutan, chimpanzee, gorilla, human, etc.. Details!


 ok,fine


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

What would a Mensa say??


----------

